
Drones can be used to plant 100000 trees in a day GIF - slowhand09
https://gfycat.com/whichdistantgoldenretriever
======
algaeontoast
Animals like squirrels, cattle or deer would render a planting scheme like
this useless by simply trampling, digging up or eating the saplings.

Source - friend who attempted to begin re-foresting land purchased in Utah
with native trees.

